# Easy shelf layout benchwork



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

My layout is an around the wall layout. I used a trick I learned from an old time cabinetmaker. The benchwork is made of 1x4's. One a height was determined, the back of the benchwork is screwed to wall joists, and instead of having legs in the front of the benchwork, which you will probably stubbing your toe on I use half inch rigid electrical conduit. About 2 inches of each end was flattened and a couple of holes drilled in the flattened ends. The top end was screwed into the back of the front part of the benchwork. Using a level, the front is raised or lowered until level, and then the lower part of the conduit was screwed into a wall joist. I have my conduit supports on 32 inch centers. 

It is extremely strong. I had a friend who had his doubts and I had him put his entire weight (250+ pounds) on the outer edge of the benchwork and it held with no problem. This will allow for easier access below the layout for wiring and also leave plenty of room underneath for storage without having legs in the way. Mine has been up for over 25 years with no problems.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea, I like it!


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

good idea and good job on the installation :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

